# Sneezing, licking nose



## lomo (Dec 28, 2008)

The little lady hedgehog I got about a week or so ago has begun sneezing and licking her nose frequently when I take her out of the cage. I haven't been using any different soaps, lotions or anything, but she just keeps sneezing. Her poo doesn't look any different than usual, and she still scampers around when allowed out of her cage, as exploratory and friendly as ever. Also, her nose seems unusually dry when she hasn't been licking it... to the point where her bedding (carefresh pet bedding, made of reclaimed pulp, no cedar or pine oils) is sometimes stuck to her nose when I take her out. she has been eating regularly, is very active at night. I keep the room at around 78 degrees, using a space heater. Is there something wrong? I feel like I should take her to a vet just to be safe. I'm a worrier, so this may be nothing, but I just want to make sure the little gal is all right.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, take her to the vet. Any sneezing that increases in frequency and is accompanied by either a runny nose or excessive nose licking, needs to be checked out. I'd take her off the carefresh and put her on cloth for now. Carefresh can be dusty and if it's sticking to her nose, she has a runny nose. You can use a pillow case or baby receiving blankets as a temporary liner or cut up some polar fleece to make a liner. I'd schedule an appointment for Friday as URI's can very quickly turn to pneumonia.


----------



## lomo (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to take her in to an emergency clinic in the area that treats hedgehogs in the morning. I would take her in tonight, but am a bit afraid of driving amongst the new years eve crowd.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's good. Keep us updated.

Happy New Year


----------



## lomo (Dec 28, 2008)

she had an infection, they didnt tell me what sort exactly. But she is on antibiotics, i'm supposed to give them to her orally for the next five days. Is there an easy way to get them to take the medicine? It's flavored, so they said she should be all right with it, but I just want to make sure. 

They also told me she's the friendliest, most social hedgehog they've ever encountered, which made me pretty happy.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I usually squirt the meds right onto their kibble. No one's ever caught me, yet (knock on wood)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd syringe it directly into her mouth. That way you know she gets it all. If she decides she doesn't like it, try mixing it with a tiny bit of Hill's A/D food which is available at the vet. The food will disguise the taste and A/D is made for syringing.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgehog had similar symptoms a while ago. He still licks his nose quite often. Could this be from habit or is it likely that he still has the infection even after treatment? I sure hope he doesn't still have it!


----------

